# Traincase help!



## Lalli (Sep 13, 2006)

umm do any of the UK ladies know where i can buy a traincase/makeup case from! im going to uni in 2 weeks time and desperatley need something to cart my make up around!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Sep 13, 2006)

http://www.creativenailplace.com/Tech_pages/cases.htm

This is the one i'd recommend: Aluminium Cantilever Carry Case

Bought from them before, good service, speedy delivery, good suppleir basicly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is another one, BUT i highly do NOT recommend them as the big carry case i got was horrible and fell apart within 2 months.... But if you want to go for it its up to you.....

www.beauty-boxes.com


----------



## Lalli (Sep 13, 2006)

if i can get a pink one that would be great! the first links gr8! i may just get the one u reccommended


----------



## noteventherain (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 
_if i can get a pink one that would be great! the first links gr8! i may just get the one u reccommended_

 
where did you find a pink one??


----------



## Lalli (Sep 13, 2006)

^^i havent, ive seen one its for £49


----------



## debsjc (Sep 13, 2006)

I got the St Tropez from www.beauty-boxes.com and its been fantastic. I've just orderd a 2nd one as my collection has out-grown the first!
The do a lovely range of colours including pink.


----------

